# Time management in the kitchen



## sweetdarlin (Feb 16, 2013)

Hello, I am a bit slow in the kitchen. I take a long time to prepare dishes worst if i am working with 4 or 5 recipes. How do I manage my time in the kitchen? How do i work efficiently so i can complete my recipes on time especially when i am working with 4 or 5 different recipes. Your answers will be greatly appreciated, thanks...


----------



## jwalkjr (May 28, 2013)

Repetition, practice, and methodological movement will help. Always be open to change your station setup. 3 different people work my station and I set myself up completely different. If you make a trip to the walk in or fridge grab everything you can think of at once. Obviously walking back and forth can be a waste of time.


----------

